# STUDY: Fecal-transplant to treat ulcerative colitis



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Fecal microbial transplantation found to be possible treatment for ulcerative colitis

QUOTE, 
"[Subjects were] 10 children & young adults, aged 7 - 20 years, with mild to moderate ulcerative colitis. 
Lab-prepared stool samples from a healthy adult donor were infused via enema daily for 5 total infusions, 
[all] scheduled within one week.

Clinical response was evaluated with the Pediatric Ulcerative Colitis Activity Index (PUCAI) score, which measures 
disease activity of ulcerative colitis. Clinical response to FMT was defined as *decrease in the PUCAI score by 15 points*. 
These scores were collected at baseline, & weekly for four weeks after transplantation.

Results showed that 78% achieved clinical response within one week, while 67% maintained clinical response 
at one month after FMT. 
33% did not show any symptoms of ulcerative colitis after FMT. 
Patient's (PUCAI score) significantly improved after FMT, compared to the baseline. 
*No serious adverse events were noted. One of the 10 subjects could not hold the enema.*

"Patients often face a tough choice between various medications that have significant side effects. 
Allowing the disease to progress can lead to surgical removal of their colon," said Dr. Kunde. 
"Our study showed that fecal enemas were feasible & well-tolerated by children with ulcerative colitis. 
Adverse events were mild to moderate, acceptable, self-limited, and manageable by patients."

Studies with a larger sample size & longer follow-up period are needed to determine the true efficacy 
of FMT in patients with ulcerative colitis, however this trial suggests that the unique biologic is a potentially 
effective treatment, said Dr. Kunde.

"We must further investigate standardization of FMT preparation, ideal donor selection, the best route of administration, 
& optimal duration or scheduling of FMT to induce and maintain a clinical response."

Dr. Kunde also explained that one of the challenges is to create awareness so that FMT is a socially & medically 
acceptable option. Subjects in the study did not see, smell or have any physical contact with fecal material 
other than receiving it as an enema, which decreased their anxiety and uneasiness towards the treatment.

"This study opens the doors for an innovative, inexpensive & natural alternative to improve outcomes 
of this debilitating disease with billions of dollars in health care cost," said Dr. Kunde. 
"However, we're still in very early stages of this field, & need more evidence in terms of scientifically robust 
multicenter clinical trials before we can offer this to patients on clinical basis. Caution must be taken that FMT 
should be offered by centers that follow regulatory guidelines around this new therapy & have facilities & 
resources available to perform the procedure."
=============================

This IMO is significant & promising. Hope they follow it up, with a larger study & more-serious cases.


----------

